# Certification vs Licensure



## MasterIntubator (Mar 27, 2010)

Looking for some views 'from experience' on the Licensure vs certification as a paramedic.  There seems to be very little difference between the two in my state, but I really never looked into it much ( nor cared ).  
Many moons ago, having your lic. meant you needed to get personal liability/malpractice insurance.  But I could have been told wrong....


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 27, 2010)

The reality is that, regardless of what the state calls it, a state issued "license" or "certificate" is functionally the same and functionally a license. To give an example, the statutes covering physicians in California use the term "certificate" and "license" interchangeably and includes line that states for the purpose of that section, the two terms are synonymous. The big difference to be aware of is that while the terms might be interchangeable in terms of what the state calls it, non-government agencies (e.g. the NREMT) are always certificates since licenses grant an official privilege (such as the ability to drive or practice medicine or practice paramedicine) whereas a certification is simply a non-government agency saying that you have met their standards (e.g. met the requirements for NREMT certification). 

As far as EMS malpractice insurance, it's probably a good bet if your employer doesn't provide it. It's better to have and not need than need and not have and my understanding is that most policies are fairly cheap.


----------



## MrBrown (Mar 28, 2010)

A certificate is an educational thing; like passing the Paramedic course whereas a license says you have met the requirements to do some specific activity; like our Authority to Practice is a "license" to use a scope of practice.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> A certificate is an educational thing; like passing the Paramedic course whereas a license says you have met the requirements to do some specific activity; like our Authority to Practice is a "license" to use a scope of practice.


 Most Paramedics in most states are not licensed they are certified. The NREMT has a page about this that can be found here https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/Legal_Opinion.asp


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2010)

schulz said:


> Most Paramedics in most states are not licensed they are certified. The NREMT has a page about this that can be found here https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/Legal_Opinion.asp



Two things about that. First off, even that opinion states that from the state's point of view, the issuing agency of "certifications" acts like a licensing view from an enforcement standpoint.

Second, I used to think it mattered what it was called, then I came across this interesting statute governing physicians in California. 

Business and Professions Code
Chapter 5: Medicine
Article 2: General Provisions


> 2040.  The terms "license" and "certificate" as used in this chapter
> are deemed to be synonomous.


-http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=bpc&group=02001-03000&file=2030-2041


So... are physicians in California licensed or certified by the state since the terms in our section are synonymous?


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 28, 2010)

Interestingly, we were discussing this last night.  There is a bill pending before the state legislature to make some significant changes to the way EMS services are provided in New Jersey.  Included in that bill are provisions that change all EMS certifications to licenses.

The bill is S818, and a copy is here.


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 28, 2010)

Here Paramedics are given a "certification" while nurses are given a "license" and I've heard more than one nurse try to make a big deal out of this. There is a ruling by the U.S. AG I think, could be the state AG and I am mistaken, that states there is no difference between a license or a certification. In truth, for those of us who are not doctors, it does not really matter since we practice under the "license/certification" of a doctor.


----------

